# UYOE (use your own eyes) heads



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2019)

I've been getting curious about the idea of making a fursuit head, an otter of course.  Looking around at different styles of head, I like some of the UYOE heads, like the ones Magpiebones makes, though I haven't seen an otter in this style (or at least, not in fur).  
Chatting about the idea in a couple of places, I've been surprised by just how negative the reaction is to this style of head.  Personally, I like them - they tend to be nice slim heads that don't look oversized as a partial, they're obviously more expressive, and it makes for an interesting look if eye makeup is used to blend the exposed skin around the eyes.  But from how people respond to the idea, I wonder if I might be some sort of pariah if I went through with it!  
So, is there anyone here who _doesn't _find them creepy, or is it just me?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)

I see it more often with those PVC puppy fetish masks some people like, than with fursuit heads. I'm not sure it would work stylistically on a suit head?


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2019)

Just as an example, this is one of the Magpiebones heads.  They look better with eye makeup, but you get the idea.  
(from loglow on FA)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 30, 2019)

I really like the look but the need for a small profile means no buckethead construction here. It will  need to be made off of a resin blank or something similar.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 1, 2019)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I really like the look but the need for a small profile means no buckethead construction here. It will  need to be made off of a resin blank or something similar.



This is true - they look great when done well, but possibly a more conventional foam balaclava head would be more acheivable for a first attempt.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 1, 2019)

I give you my take on this.  I have always found the wearer's eyes look a bit disquieting.   I know several Furs who do this and I have never gotten comfortable with the look.  Another thing is that if the head shifts even slightly, then the eyes don't match up properly.  I love the look of the Magpiebone heads otherwise.  I have a fursuit with the normal buckram eyes, but I also like the follow me eyes.  I'm not a great fan of the tear duct vision, but again, that is just my preference.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm on the fence between the UYOE approach, or more conventional eyes shaped to resemble some of my drawings (so it looks like MY otter).  I dunno, maybe I'm leaning towards the latter.  I've found a source of nice sleek, dense short pile fur that would look nice with the latter approach too.


----------



## Faexie (Jun 19, 2019)

It's very easy to unintentionally make a UYOE mask creepy, but a well made one with good makeup can look just fine! Anyone being mean to someone because they don't like their fursuit is an idiot. Any fursuit can look creepy if it's poorly made anyway lol. I think realistic is the best way to go for this one. Send pics once you get one!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2019)

After considering it, I decided not to go with UYOE for this head.  I might try one in future though.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 20, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I'm on the fence between the UYOE approach, or more conventional eyes shaped to resemble some of my drawings (so it looks like MY otter).  I dunno, maybe I'm leaning towards the latter.  I've found a source of nice sleek, dense short pile fur that would look nice with the latter approach too.


What's your fur source?  I know that I'm Stuffed Fur has really nice seal fur.  I've never seen such dense fur.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 20, 2019)

Keefur said:


> What's your fur source?  I know that I'm Stuffed Fur has really nice seal fur.  I've never seen such dense fur.



The samples I have are from a UK eBay shop called Swincraft - I ordered a few samples of different qualities, but there's one that's a nice dense 8mm pile which looks immediately ottery.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 21, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> The samples I have are from a UK eBay shop called Swincraft - I ordered a few samples of different qualities, but there's one that's a nice dense 8mm pile which looks immediately ottery.


The fur from I'm Stuffed Furs is really dense.  It was so dense, I could fold it double and still not see the backing from the outside.  I can imagine it would probably be very expensive to ship over though.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 12, 2019)

This style's really starting to grow on me. Might have to consider it if I can find somebody willing to do a horse head.


----------

